# Old fart going to Park City, where to start.



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Data said:


> Hello all.
> I'll need some advice.
> Living in South Florida, means there are two major ingredients missing to learn Snowboarding. No mountains and no snow LOL
> 
> ...


Don't rent, look around, craigslist & what not.

When you see something you think might be good?

Post it up here, we'll tell you.

You could get an ok board for cheap or a really nice board & then just sell it when you leave, or keep it.

Don't rent


TT


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Take a lesson on (at least) each of the first two days.
Lessons will speed up the learning process, and you'll hopefully enjoy snowboarding more and faster.


----------



## Data (Jan 1, 2016)

craigslist near me doesn't seem to have any my size. this is one I found: on ebay

it doesn't say what boots, but I just measured my feed and they are heal to toe 10 5/8" long and the widest part is 3 7/8"

There isn't much for my size/weight and it looks like I'd have to find a deal that arrives before I leave. I'll keep on looking.

How are airline regulations? would I have to check the board and boots in? I was planning on only a carry on, but the boots alone would take that space. That would be another $25 for check-in.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

post in park city, craigslist ... personals

wanted riding lessons...need hot snowboarder chick to teach old fart how not to suck ...also need binders, boots and board...help me >


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> post in park city, craigslist ... personals
> 
> wanted riding lessons...need hot snowboarder chick to teach old fart how not to suck ...also need binders, boots and board...help me >


Don't think we need to post anything else after that advice. Sounds like a pretty good plan to me.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Data said:


> craigslist near me doesn't seem to have any my size. this is one I found: on ebay
> 
> it doesn't say what boots, but I just measured my feed and they are heal to toe 10 5/8" long and the widest part is 3 7/8"
> 
> ...


I would think you can get a week deal on rentals that isn't $30/day. It just seems like a lot of effort to bother bringing on a plane. PC has to have tons of places that do rentals for more than a day for a reasonable rate.


----------



## Data (Jan 1, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> post in park city, craigslist ... personals
> 
> wanted riding lessons...need hot snowboarder chick to teach old fart how not to suck ...also need binders, boots and board...help me >


is this copy written, or can I just copy and paste it?

the problem, I'd never learn how to snowboard and most likely my wife would divorce me after reading this post.

I have contacted someone on PC craigslist and he contacted me back and asked to call and discuss pricing. I'll be calling him tomorrow.

What would be a fair price for a 4 hour lesson?
How many lessons/hours should I be looking to take?
Anything else I should be asking?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd say avoid buying something but rent from their demo fleet. The demo boards are much better than standard rentals and if you ride multiple days you can try some different boards. Enjoy


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Do the organizers give any tips? Surely they must do something other than eat couscous, tofu and muck up the sewer system.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Data said:


> What would be a fair price for a 4 hour lesson?
> How many lessons/hours should I be looking to take?


I wouldn't take one 4-hour lesson.
Two 2-hour lessons on two separate days.
Lesson on the morning of your first day, followed by practice on your own in the afternoon.
Perhaps more practice on your own on day two if you aren't too sore from the first day.
Another lesson on the morning of day 3, then as much practice as you can do over the rest of your stay.
Maybe another lesson if you feel you really need the help, but at this point more practice may be sufficient.

If you are happy with the instructor on day 1, arrange with that person to do your second lesson as well.
If you aren't happy with that person, get someone different for the second lesson.


----------

